# Blackwater 1-7-12



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Hit Blackwater this AM, fishing with NJD for whatever was biting. The fog was pretty bad this morning so we just poked around and caught a couple of specks. Pretty slow, at least in the morning.

We decided to try for bass and it was also slow, but caught a couple of decent fish. The smallest one in the pic was caught on Yellow River on a Rapala DT4 and the larger fish was caught on Blackwater on a Terminator Spinnerbait. A couple of other fish came on cranks and worms, but were small. Saw Spectre Gunner and Load Toad out there as well.


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Nice bass in the first pic


----------



## loadtoad1a7 (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice fish, it was good seeing you guys this morning.


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

Those would make some nice tourney fish there. Glad to see someone had some luck today. We got one jack fish and that was it. We saw a local guide today and they were not catching any either.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Awesome catch!


----------



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

those are some nice bass for blackwater for sure


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Jealous


----------



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

:thumbup:Nice.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

thanks again guys. cola boy, great blog!


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

nice belly on the female.


----------

